# N Scale Model of Erie Lackawanna Terminal in Hoboken, NJ Finally Done



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

While it's not 100% complete it's pretty much done. I still need to figure out how to make a removable train shed. The Terminal itself is the Walthers Union Station Which I modified by raising the roof, smoothing out the stone on the ends since the station is actually copper plated, and filed the middle window so the clock could be added. Still need to work on the clock tower more.

I custom painted and kitbashed all of the passenger cars and 4 of the locomotives and the PCC trolley as well. The rest were either mass produced or custom painted by someone else. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice job! It looks really good to me. While I don't know this terminal, it looks like you've paid attention to a lot of its detail.

Mark


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice work, very interesting photos.

Just curious, why didn't you post this in the N-scale section, or better yet, the one about photos of your layout? :dunno:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice. Since you have done the Hoboken Terminal and Staples store, why not do the house Frank Sinatra was born in?


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

Great job sir! 

Fire21 - I'm glad to see items like this in the general area. I may have missed it if it was in the N scale forum. While I do check it occasionally, not being an N scaler, it isn't a normal go to spot. 

Models of specific buildings / stations are of interest to any scale modeler. 

Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*What are they?*

Pardon my ignorance, but what are the cars that look like bi-level RDC's? I've seen Chicago-area bi-levels with control cabs made by Kato and Con-cor; but I've never seen those.


----------



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

New Jersey Transit has special bi-level cars that can fit in the tunnels under the Hudson river. I got these from Island Model Works as kits that needed to be cleaned up, painted, decaled, and finished up. These are a unique car because they allow the train to board at high and low level platforms. Here's a link to the Wikipedia page.

Atlas recently announced that they will be producing them in HO, but not yet known if they'll come to N scale.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much. Nice layout


----------



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks. I'm still working on adding scenery like trees and bushes, but I'm happy with the look so far. While the switching tower was made to scale the platform wasn't due to the lack of space. It makes the tower look huge. If I were to make the platforms to scale I'd need over 5 feet just for the platforms alone.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Opening train shed*

kisnap;

First of all NICE WORK! While I don't know this particular terminal, your model certainly captures the look of a city terminal anywhere in the US. 
As for the removable train shed; you might want to consider a hinged, tilting shed; or shed roof. I'm building two structures this way. Seattle Union Station, and an engine house for Cedar Falls, WA. The former is approx. 90% of scale, and based on photos taken of the actual station which is still standing. The engine house is pure fantasy, as I could not find any photos of this long-demolished structure. In both cases the idea is to anchor the back wall firmly, mount a continuous hinge along the top, and then tilt the roof and front wall up for viewing the interior.

Again Good work, and thanks for sharing;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Great to see such a big complex passenger yard.

Is this not the station that recently saw a speeding
train crash into the bumper and on into the station
pulling down a shelter as it did. That resulted in
the death of one person It was a major news story for
several days.

Don


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes it was the NJ Transit Hoboken Terminal.


----------

